# Budget time! Collections from May till September



## darkishstar (May 14, 2008)

Okay. So I think. We need a thread like this. To keep ourselves in line and in check! I know it's not fun to see how much damage we're going to do to ourselves, but I think this thread will help. a LOT. And it will help keep us in perspective.

Questions to consider:
-Do I need it?
-Do I have too many colors in this color family already?
-Will I use it even if I want it?
-Is it dupeable?
-Do I already have something close to the color I want?
-Is it a good finish/is it glittery/is the color payoff good?
-Will I have enough money for this?
-Is it unique?
-Am I giving in to hype?
-Will this be a good addition to my collection?
-Is there a similar color in the perm collection I've been wanting that I can replace with a LE item?
-Can I get it at a CCO?
I find asking myself this really cut down my list.

Collections to consider:
Neo Sci-Fi: May
Solar Field: May
Future Earth: May
Tendertones: May
Summer Trend Bags: May
Cool Heat: June
Colour Forms: July
New View: July
Sonic Chic: July
Electroflash: July?
Starflash: August
Overrich: August/September

Not even going to touch the holiday ones till those come.
The ones with question marks next to them are maybes till I see them in person.

------------------------------------------------
LIST:
*-Cool Heat MAC Collection* ($28 + tax)
Solar White
Warm Chill

*-Colour Forms Collection* ($47.50 + tax)
Naked to the Core
Inner Hue
Royal Flush (?)

*-Sonic Chic* ($16.50 + tax)
Nuance

*-Electroflash* ($49.50 + tax)
Odd Couple
Play On Plums
Hot Contrast (?)

*-Overrich* ($39 + tax)
Antique Green
Heritage Rouge (?)

*-Starflash Collection* ($56 + tax)
Sunset B.
Lotusland
Smoke & Diamonds
Top Hat
*
TOTAL: $236.50 + tax = $256.01*
------------------------------------------------

HOLY CRAP!
This is not a good thing. But... over the course of June - September, that's about $64 per month. So... is it really a bad thing?

Well, get to it ladies!


----------



## Susanne (May 14, 2008)

Honestly I don't want to think about a budget right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 There have been so many new information the last days - I have the feeling I am overchallenged right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want to enjoy the news I get and fall in love with new products, but it is a bit too much! 
I know I want a lot from all the following collections - but it definitely destroys my joy if I have to think about a budget ot about the question" How will you pay for all this?"


----------



## Sanayhs (May 14, 2008)

This has gotten straight-up RIDICULOUS.

Having hacked away at my list, I still want:

NEO SCI FI (May 21)
sci-fi-delity 16.5
evening aura 16.5
Spaced Out 22
peach lippie?

SOLAR FIELD
refined golden bronzing powder 26.5

98 plus tax


COOL HEAT (June 12)
Turquatic Heat 28.5   ?
Solar White 16.5
Warm Chill 16.5

61.5 plus tax

Colour Forms (July 11)
Inner Hue lipstick 16.5 (coral with golden peach)?
Royal flush pigment 23.5 (red)
Gilded Green pigment 23.5 (green)
Tea Time pigment 23.5 (brown)
Circa Plum pigment 23.5 (lavender)

110.50 + tax

SONIC CHIC
Gentle

20 + tax

OVERRICH
# Blonde’s Gold 
# Antique Green 
# Vintage Gold
# Museum Bronze 
# Mauvement
# Mega-Rich 
# Copperbeam 
# Heritage 

188 + tax

STARFLASH
    * Mystery 
    * Feline
Plus, who knows how many eyeshadows after swatching. 

ELECTROFLASH
Love Connection
Fast Thrills

36.5 + tax

CULT OF CHERRY
Who even knows yet!? But I'm LOVING the sounds of this collection.

Without knowing for starflash or cult of cherry, really, I'm still hitting a pretax total of $514.50! This is NOT going to work, folks. 

*HELP!* (Please send money or pro card )


----------



## darkishstar (May 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Honestly I don't want to think about a budget right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There have been so many new information the last days - I have the feeling I am overchallenged right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want to enjoy the news I get and fall in love with new products, but it is a bit too much! 
I know I want a lot from all the following collections - but it definitely destroys my joy if I have to think about a budget ot about the question" How will you pay for all this?"_

 
I don't know, it makes me much happier, knowing that I can prepare for what I want in advance or look at i in perspective and know that I'm not actually spending as much as I thought I would. In my case at least. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And by thinking this way, I KNOW I will get the products I want for sure and will use, and there's an amount of joy in that for me, strange as it is to say so!

I did feel challenged, but I took it straight, and I definitely know this list is going to change.


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 14, 2008)

*sigh* Here we go (this is with MAJOR cutting)... *takes a deep breath*

*Cool Heat: June - $56.50*

Solar White e/s 
Warming Trend e/s 
Warm Chill e/s 
Gentle Simmer Slimshine 

*Colour Forms: July - $24.50*

Play Around Pink Colour Forms Powder 
Naked to the Core l/s - B2M 

*Sonic Chic: July - $39.50*

181se Mini Kabuki 
Gentle Mineralized Blush 

*Electroflash: July? - $96.50*

Fresh Green MES 
Polar Opposites MES 
Sea and Sky MES 
Odd Couple MES 
Hot Contrast  MES 
Culture Clash l/g 
Fast Thrill l/s - B2M 
Vanity's Child l/s - B2M 

*Starflash: August - $98.00*

Dreammaker e/s 
Grand Enterance e/s 
Sunset B e/s 
Lotusland e/s 
Talent Pool e/s 
Top Hat e/s 
Star by Night e/s 

*Overrich: August/September - $39.50*


Blonde's Gold Pigment 
Antique Green Pigment 

I will probably still keep cutting or I may add a thing here or there, but for now, the damage is: *$354.50*


----------



## darkishstar (May 14, 2008)

Not bad Audrey! I think you did pretty well! It seems you're mostly going for Electroflash and Starflash! (See the trend? Eyeshadows!)

And divide your total with 4 months, and you'll see that it's actually not so bad!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (May 14, 2008)

*Neo Sci Fi/Solar Field/Future Earth:*
Pleasureseeker - (Glaze) Creamy peach
Naked Space - (Frost) Creamy mid-tone nude peach
Pink Grapefruit - (Frost) Pink-orange with gold pearl
Soft and Slow - (Cream) Mid tone creamy plum
Evening Aura - Frosty golden peach (Veluxe Pearl)
Prep + Prime Microfine Lip Refinisher
Refined Golden - Finely spun golden with soft pearl finish

*Total: $111.80*

*Tendertones:*
Sweet Tooth - Sheer coral w/ white pearlized pigments(LE) 
Hush Hush - Sheer peach with gold pearl (LE) (Repromote)

*Total: $31.03*

*Cool Heat:*
Solar White - Frosted muted white-gold ((Frost) (LE) 
Warming Trend - Frosty light taupe (Veluxe Pearl) (LE)

*Total: $29.96*

*New View:*
Medium/Natural and Shimmer - Soft creamy beige / Light peachy pink  

*Total: Lets just say $25, since we don't know.*

*Colour Forms (if I get anything at all):*
Inner Hue - Creamy mid-tone coral outter w/ sheer golden peach pearlized core (L)
Female - Frosty pale pink w/ green gold pearlized pigments 

*Total: $32.60*

*Sonic Chic:*
Gentle - Raspberry with gold pearl  
Love Thing - Dirty burgundy with gold pearl 

*Total: I guess we don't know? I'll say $40*

*Electroflash:*
Sea & Sky- Silvery pale blue with deep blue and silver veining / Bright blue mono 
Hot Contrast - Dirty red with silver and black veining / Black mono 
Major Minor - Frosty mid-tone beige with multi-dimensional pearl (Frost) (LE) 
Sonic Vibe - Frosty mid-tone pink with multi-dimensional pearl (Frost) (LE) 

*Total: $I guess we can just say around $60?*


*Grand Total: $330.39.*


----------



## darkishstar (May 14, 2008)

Cantaffordmac: I love it! You have a lot of neutrals with some color here and there, so different from mine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm secretly hoping I can cut out the Nordstrom's collection too, sad to say.

The MES will be $16.50 each I'm guessing, just like how they were priced in Antiquitease last year?


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 14, 2008)

I'm only getting the solar bits ($19.50x3=58.50), all of them except the black one and mystery and orpheus kohl powers ($13.50x2=27). I don't really like a lot of the stuff that's coming out and this is fine for me.


----------



## KikiB (May 15, 2008)

Oh this is going to be brutal-no pre-cutting here except for Neo Sci-Fi, Colour Forms, and Cool Heat:

NSF/SF/FE
Sci-Fi-Delity lipstick-14
Electro lipstick-14
Pink Grapefruit lipglass-14
Soft & Slow lipglass-14
Evening Aura eyeshadow-14
Expensive Pink eyeshadow-14
Scatterrays Solar Bits-19.50

Total-$103.50

Cool Heat
Solar White shadow-14
Warming Trend-14
Warm Chill-14
Gulf Stream-14
Cool Heat-14

Total-$70

Colour Forms
Royal Flush pigment-$19.50
Gilded Green pigment-$19.50
Tea Time pigment-$19.50
Circa Plum pigment-$19.50

Total-$78

Sonic Chic
Dainty-$16.50

Total-$16.50

Electroflash
Fresh Green MES-$16.50
Two To Glow MES-$16.50
Play on Plums MES-$16.50

Total-$49.50

Starflash
Dreammaker eyeshadow-$14
Bold & Brazen eyeshadow-$14
Talent Pool eyeshadow-$14
Sunset B. eyeshadow-$14
Lotusland eyeshadow-$14
Feline Kohl Power-$13.50

Total-$83.50

Overrich
Blonde's Gold pigment-$19.50
Mega-Rich pigment-$19.50
Heritage Rouge pigment-$19.50
Copperbeam pigment-$19.50

Total-$78

I will probably skip Cult of Cherry altogether, however there is the possibility of a Lipglass or two.

Grand total before cutting down...$522.11. I hopefully will be able to have a few empties to B2M for one item or so...doubtful though.


----------



## panda0410 (May 15, 2008)

I only want Black Ore from Solar bits, all the pigments I dont already have from Colour Forms and Overrich and the kohls (excluding feline!) from Starflash. Oh, and Blue Flame from Cool Heat.

Really I am hanging out for the brush sets in Red She Said!!


----------



## spectrolite (May 15, 2008)

I just worked this all out in Office a few minutes ago. After seeing so many good things coming up I decided to skip some collections and save some money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* Neo Sci-Fi: May
*Decided to skip this!

* Solar Field: May
*Skipping this too now!

* Future Earth: May
*- Volcanic Ash Exfoliator x 2 - My fave MA told me that this was simply amaaazing. 
*Total: $38 + tax*

* Tendertones: May
*- Skipping this!

* Summer Trend Bags: May
*- Skipping this too!

*Cool Heat: June 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This ones going to hurt!
*- Climate blue e/s
- Blue Flame e/s
- Warm Chill e/s
- Cool Heat e/s
- Gulf Stream e/s
*Total: $84 + tax*
*
Colour Forms: July
*- Advanced brush set. I might skip this. I only want the mini #187

* New View: July
*- Skipping!

* Sonic Chic: July 
*- Gentle 
- Merrily
- Love Thing
- Gleeful
*Total: $66.00 + Tax*

* Electroflash: July - This one gonna sting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!*
- Play on Plums duo
- Sea + Sky duo
- Hot Contrast duo
- Polar Opposites duo
- Fresh Green Mix duo
- Possibly one more!
- Dangerously Hot lipstick
- Lil' Hot Pepper lipglass 
*Total: $111.00*

* Starflash: August - When will these collections end 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
- Lotusland
- Talent Pool
- Top Hat
- Star by Night
- Possibly Glamour Check
- Raven kp
- Orpheous kp
- Mystery kp 
*Total: $110.50 + tax*

*Overrich: August/September*
- Heritage Rouge
- Antique Green
*Total: $39.00 + tax

Grandtotal of: $448.50+tax+shipping to Australia! 






*Okay.. I'm really, really hoping that I will HATE some of the swatches for the things that I want. I wont attempt to put down my list for Cult of Cherry.... That's going to break the bank! I don't plan on purchasing anything else from the perm line this year I don't think, unless it is something I use daily and run out of like MSF Natural or Cleanse off oil.


----------



## darkishstar (May 16, 2008)

Nooo, I don't want to add Cult of Cherry or the holiday stuff either. That will come after fall! lol. It counts as separate from these collections in my eyes. lol.


----------



## SMMY (May 16, 2008)

I'll probably wait until the collections get closer to release to finalize my list, because it always shifts once we get more info and swatches start getting posted. I'll probably skip the MES, unless they turn out to have better pigmentation/less glitter fallout than previous releases. MES are not one of my fav. products. Pigments can wait until CCOs, except for maybe one or two from the Overrich collection. The collections that I'm expecting to be brutal on my bank account are the MSBs and Neo Sci Fi. The rest will be decided on later.


----------



## darkishstar (May 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 

 
_I'll probably wait until the collections get closer to release to finalize my list, because it always shifts once we get more info and swatches start getting posted. I'll probably skip the MES, unless they turn out to have better pigmentation/less glitter fallout than previous releases. MES are not one of my fav. products. Pigments can wait until CCOs, except for maybe one or two from the Overrich collection. The collections that I'm expecting to be brutal on my bank account are the MSBs and Neo Sci Fi. The rest will be decided on later._

 
That's a good idea. I know my lists will change and I will be modifying them as we get more info and swatches. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I'll just modify and post them up as I go.


----------



## ewlialovesme (May 16, 2008)

Smoke and Diamonds eyeshadow (Starflash Collection) - £10.


*pats self on the back*


----------



## MACa6325xi (May 16, 2008)

Budgetary Restraint!!! This sounds good to me. Nevertheless, if someone puts a hot tutorial on Specktra or Youtube with any of these new collections-The budget is out the window. I'm going to buy it. I'm a sucker for a good tutorial. I will try to limit myself to $50 or less for a collection, if I like it. I can't afford to buy everything. Fortunately, I can go to my local CCO and pick up items.


----------



## darkishstar (May 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ewlialovesme* 

 
_Smoke and Diamonds eyeshadow (Starflash Collection) - £10.


*pats self on the back*_

 
Wow! Good job! I'm proud of you, I wish I had so much restraint!


----------



## darkishstar (May 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACa6325xi* 

 
_Budgetary Restraint!!! This sounds good to me. Nevertheless, if someone puts a hot tutorial on Specktra or Youtube with any of these new collections-The budget is out the window. I'm going to buy it. I'm a sucker for a good tutorial. I will try to limit myself to $50 or less for a collection, if I like it. I can't afford to buy everything. Fortunately, I can go to my local CCO and pick up items._

 
Lucky for me, many of the video tutorials or tutorials on Specktra aren't geared toward Asians, so I usually don't get inspired by that. I usually cannot do the same look.

But unlucky for me? No CCO nearby.


----------



## astronaut (May 16, 2008)

Neo Sci-Fi: May (1 pigment 19.50)
Solar Field: May ($0)
Future Earth: May ($0)
Tendertones: May ($0)
Summer Trend Bags: May ($0)
Cool Heat: June (4 shadows $56)
Colour Forms: July ($0)
New View: July ($0)
Sonic Chic: July (1 $16.50)
Electroflash: July? ($0)
Starflash: August (2 shadows $28)
Overrich: August/September ($0)

Stuff I plan on getting from already released and perm:

Dazzleglass ($16.50)
Naughty Nauticals (port red $14.00)
Lipliner (2 of them $28)
Eyeliner ($14)

You know I loved writing the zeros hehe. 

So... 192.50 + tax = $207.42 over the course of 4 months... so an average of $51 per month on makeup this summer... hmm.


----------



## darkishstar (May 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_Neo Sci-Fi: May (1 pigment 19.50)
Solar Field: May ($0)
Future Earth: May ($0)
Tendertones: May ($0)
Summer Trend Bags: May ($0)
Cool Heat: June (4 shadows $56)
Colour Forms: July ($0)
New View: July ($0)
Sonic Chic: July (1 $16.50)
Electroflash: July? ($0)
Starflash: August (2 shadows $28)
Overrich: August/September ($0)

Stuff I plan on getting from already released and perm:

Dazzleglass ($16.50)
Naughty Nauticals (port red $14.00)
Lipliner (2 of them $28)
Eyeliner ($14)

You know I loved writing the zeros hehe. 

So... 192.50 + tax = $207.42 over the course of 4 months... so an average of $51 per month on makeup this summer... hmm._

 
Yeah, it might seem like.. overwhelming and fearsome.. but once you get down to it, it's not as much as it might seem? At least it was in my case. Thank you for sharing your list! It sure makes budgeting seem a lot easier!


----------



## bebs (May 17, 2008)

.. ok here is with no cutting and alot of adding here and there 

May:
Skinsheen: 
Skipping This One- 

Neo Sci Fi: $14
Pink Grapefruit Lipglass

Future Earth: $14.50
Prep + Prim Microfine Lip Refinisher 

Solar Field: $78
Solar Bits in: 
Sun Power
Bronescape 
Black Ore
Scatterays

Tendertones:
Skipping This One - 

Summer Trend Bags: 
Skipping This One - 

June:
Cool Heat: $56
Solar White
Warm Chill
Gulf Stream 
Cool Heat 

July:
New View: 
Skipping This One - 

Colour Forms: $78
Pigments.. there is no way these are getting cut down 
Royal Flush 
Gilded Green
Tea Time
Circa Plum

Sonic Chic: $16.50??? = 66
(they need to be the size of reg blushes if I get these) 
181se Brush 
Gleeful 
Lovejoy
Nuance 
Dainty

August: 
Electroflash: $176.5
Sonic Vibe 
Fast Thrill 

Two to Glow
Love Connection 
Play on Plums
Pink Split
Odd Couple
Hot Contrast 
Polar Opposites 
Fresh Green
Sea and Sky

September: 
This one is gonna hurt, cause this isn't gonna get cut at all 
Over Rich: $ 136.5
Blonde's Gold
Antique Green
Vintage Gold
Museum Bronze 
Mega - Rich
Copperbeam
Heritage Rouge 

Cult of Cherry: $14
Cherry Blossom 
- plus who knows what else, one or two other lippies look good 

Fall: 
Starflash: $28
Talent Pool 
Mink & Sable
- I really don't know if there are any other shadows, I need to look over my own shadows and see if they are to close to any of my other ones and if so.. they get cut.. more so if its over what in the end I think is ok.. they are the first thing getting written off


I'll have to edit this down for the price as well as the fact that I dont have enough space for all of this


----------



## kobri (May 17, 2008)

Okay, just thinking about it has renewed my energy for my job search. So many collections so little money!


----------



## darkishstar (May 18, 2008)

bebs: doesn't it feel so satisfying though to think that you start out with this huge list, but you can cut it down when you actually see the collection in person? I know it feels good for me when I can! Good luck on that.


----------



## QueenEmB (May 18, 2008)

All I'm really interested in are the MES's and the maybe a brush set.

I'm trying not to get sucked in by collections as I have so much make-up already - I don't need slight variations on stuff I've already got.


----------



## bebs (May 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_bebs: doesn't it feel so satisfying though to think that you start out with this huge list, but you can cut it down when you actually see the collection in person? I know it feels good for me when I can! Good luck on that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
totally,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I highly doubt I'll end up with all of that at once. the only ones that are on my must have list is the pigments.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know I probably could find them at the CCO's however.. I guess for me I just will get them at the store to save my self the headache and worry of running around (my store is just getting in novel twist) but yeah.. everything else is all up in the air which makes me feel good.


----------



## ledonatella (May 18, 2008)

Neo Sci-Fi: Pink Grapefruit, Soft & Slow, Evening Aura, Time & Space, Magnetic Fields, Spaced Out
Solar Field: nothing
Future Earth: nothing
Tendertones: nothing
Summer Trend Bags: nothing
Cool Heat: By Degrees, Gentle Summer, Solar White, Warm Chill, Warming Trend
Colour Forms: Warm Eyes, Cool Eyes, Pop Circle, Inner Hue, Rose Go Round, Tea Time, Circa Plum, Play Around Pink, Sun Centered
New View: nothing
Sonic Chic: Nuance, Gleeful, Dainty
Electroflash: Polar Opposites, Hot Contrast, Pink Split, Play On Plums, ove Connection, Fast Thrill, Mellow Mood, Sonic Vibe, Culture Clash (I knew this one would kill me!)
Starflash: Dreammaker, Bold & Brazen, Sunset B., Lotusland, Smoke & Diamonds, Go!
Overrich: Museum Bronze, Heritage Rouge, maybe one more


----------



## rocking chick (May 18, 2008)

*MAC is more expensive in my country,so this time I will be broke big time esp. the launch of Electroflash and Sonic Chic.*

*Neo Sci-Fi*: Evening Aura,Magnetic Fields = $52

*Solar Field*: -
* 
Future Earth*: -

*Tendertones*: maybe just 1pc = $28

*Summer Trend Bags*: -

*Cool Heat*: Cool Heat,Warming Trend,Climate Blue & Blue Flame = $104

*Colour Forms*: Cool Eyes,Warm Eyes,Circa Plum,Play Around Pink,Rose Go Round,Pop Circle = $280 (approx)

*New View*: -
*
Sonic Chic*: Dainty,Warm Soul,Naunce,Gentle,Gleeful,Merrily,Love Thing,Pleasantry PLUS backups of Merrily & Gentle = $380 (approx)

*Electroflash*: Odd Couple,Polar Opposite,Hot Contrast,Pink Split,Fresh Green,Sea & Sky,Love Connection,Play on Plums,Two to Glow PLUS backups of Odd Couple (6pcs for collection & use I LOVE PURPLE!) = $465 (I have been waiting for the whole year for MES,so I am definately going to indulge in this collection)

*Starflash*: Lotusland,Talent Pool,Smoke & Diamonds,Top Hat = $104

*Overrich*: -

*Cult of Cherry*: Tempting Quad,Shadowy Lady Quad,Spiced Chocolate Quad & Illegal Purple np = $196

*TOTAL: $1609 (convert to US dollars will be $1192)*

Well..I guess this is not going to work. I have to shortlist my items further but without sacrificing the MES and Mineralize blush.


----------



## melliquor (May 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rocking chick* 

 
_*MAC is more expensive in my country,so this time I will be broke big time esp. the launch of Electroflash and Sonic Chic.*

*Neo Sci-Fi*: Evening Aura,Magnetic Fields = $52

*Solar Field*: -

*Future Earth*: -

*Tendertones*: maybe just 1pc = $28

*Summer Trend Bags*: -

*Cool Heat*: Cool Heat,Warming Trend,Climate Blue & Blue Flame = $104

*Colour Forms*: Cool Eyes,Warm Eyes,Circa Plum,Play Around Pink,Rose Go Round,Pop Circle = $280 (approx)

*New View*: -

*Sonic Chic*: Dainty,Warm Soul,Naunce,Gentle,Gleeful,Merrily,Love Thing,Pleasantry PLUS backups of Merrily & Gentle = $380 (approx)

*Electroflash*: Odd Couple,Polar Opposite,Hot Contrast,Pink Split,Fresh Green,Sea & Sky,Love Connection,Play on Plums,Two to Glow PLUS backups of Odd Couple (6pcs for collection & use I LOVE PURPLE!) = $465 (I have been waiting for the whole year for MES,so I am definately going to indulge in this collection)

*Starflash*: Lotusland,Talent Pool,Smoke & Diamonds,Top Hat = $104

*Overrich*: -

*Cult of Cherry*: Tempting Quad,Shadowy Lady Quad,Spiced Chocolate Quad & Illegal Purple np = $196

*TOTAL: $1609 (convert to US dollars will be $1192)*

Well..I guess this is not going to work. I have to shortlist my items further but without sacrificing the MES and Mineralize blush._

 
Damn... that is some wishlist.  I want all of the blushes as well.  I am getting them all even if I have to give up all the other collections.


----------



## rocking chick (May 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_Damn... that is some wishlist. I want all of the blushes as well. I am getting them all even if I have to give up all the other collections._

 
Yeah..me too


----------



## MissMarley (May 18, 2008)

Neo Sci-Fi: May
Skipping this one!!
Solar Field: May
Ditto!
Future Earth: May
Ditto!
Tendertones: May
Ditto!
Summer Trend Bags: May
Ditto!
Cool Heat: June
Warm Chill
Warming Trend
= $28
Colour Forms: July
Female
Circa Plum
= $36
New View: July
pass on this
Sonic Chic: July
Dainty, Love thing, Gleeful, Gentle, Pleasantry
=?? let's estimate $98
Electroflash: July?
Odd Couple, Two to Glow
= $33
Starflash: August
Lotusland
Mystery
=$27.50
Overrich: August/September
Heritage Rouge
Antique Green
=$39
Cult of Cherry
DANG IT- I love all three quads, and I'll probably want a few lipsticks too.
= $136

Total- $397.50

Guess I'll need to do some cutting!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 18, 2008)

For Now, I'm only looking at the Pigments. I don't have a job (I'm a full-time student) and can't splurge on the whole collections. (as much as I wish I could)


----------



## abbyquack (May 18, 2008)

This is, of course, very preliminary, and doesn't include any known Fall collections:

Neo Sci-Fi: 
L/S - Scifidelity, Sunsonic 
E/S - Femme-fi, Evening Aura, Magnetic Fields, Time & Space
N/L - Phosphor
Spaced Out Blush 
*maybe* Bronzer in Solar Riche
*Subtotal: $132*

Cool Heat: 
Warming Trend, Solar White, Warm Chill, Cool Heat, Blue Flame
*Subtotal: $70*

Colour Forms:
Warm Palette
Advanced Brush Set
Colour Forms Powder (Peach)
*Subtotal: $112*

Sonic Chic:
2 Blushes, Colors currently undecided
*Subtotal: $33?*

New View:
Brush? Anyone know which # this will be?
*Guesstimate: $50*

Electroflash:
Odd Couple and Pink Split MES 
*Subtotal: $33*

...and if Starflash is coming out in August like some have stated, then here goes:

Dreammaker, Grand Entrance, Bold & Brazen, Sunset B, Lotusland, Mink & Sable, Go! 
*Subtotal: $98*

*Grand Total: $528*

Eee gads! I guess since it's the only thing I'm spending my moolah on this summer, it's not too bad.


----------



## Ikara (May 19, 2008)

Neo Sci-Fi: May   -   *$42*
Evening Aura (14)
Pleasureseeker (14)
Pink Grapefruit (14)

Solar Field: May
**Pass**

Future Earth: May
**Pass**

Tendertones: May
**Pass**

Summer Trend Bags: May
**Pass**

Cool Heat: June  -  *$28*
Gulf Stream (14)
Tropic Glow (14)

Colour Forms: July
**Pass**

New View: July
**Pass**

Sonic Chic: July
**Pass**

Electroflash: July?
*Almost sure I'm going to pass this one...  I don't really like MES

Starflash: August  -  *$68.5*
2 e/s (14x2)
3 kohls, but must check in person (Orpheus, Feline, Mystery) (13.50x3)

Overrich: August/September  -  *$39*
2 piggies, colors tbd (19.50x2)

Cult of Cherry: September  -  *$100*
Two quads: spiced chocolate and tempting (36x2)
must see swatches of lippies but I might buy a couple (14x2)


TOTAL: *$277.5 * 
This is $55 per month (may-sept)
(I wish this was real... in europe MAC is much more expensive)


----------



## ChanelAddicted (May 19, 2008)

*Neo Sci-Fi *(May 08)*:* _**Pass**
_
*Solar Field *(May 08)*:* _**Pass**_

*Future Earth *(May 08)*:* _**Pass**_

*Tendertones *(May 08)*:* _**Pass**_

*Skinsheen *(May 08)*: *_**Pass**_

*Summer Trend Bags *(May 08)*:* _**Pass**_

*Cool Heat *(June 08)*:* _**Pass**_

*Colour Forms *(July 08)*:* _**Pass**_

*New View *(July 08)*:* Medium/Natural and Shimmer (30$ approx. + tax)

*Sonic Chic *(July 08)*:* Pleasantry, Gentle, Gleeful, Dainty (80$ approx. + tax)

*Electroflash *(Aug. 08)*:* Pink Split, Love Connection (40$ approx. + tax)

*Overrich *(Sept. 08)*: *_**Pass**_

*The Cult of Cherry *(Sept. 08)*:* _**Pass**_

*Starflash *(Fall 08)*:* _**Pass**_

I'm such a good girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I made it under 200$ Yay!!


----------



## burnerxo123 (May 19, 2008)

Neo Sci-Fi (May 08): **Pass**

Solar Field (May 08): **Pass**

Future Earth (May 08): **Pass**

Tendertones (May 08): **Pass**

Skinsheen (May 08): **Pass**

Summer Trend Bags (May 08): **Pass**

Cool Heat (June 08): **Pass**

Colour Forms (July 08): **Pass**

New View (July 08): not sure of my colour either the light medium or medium (19.60$w/ 20 % approx. + tax)

Sonic Chic (July 08): Pleasantry, Dainty (28$w/ 20% approx. + tax)

Electroflash (Aug. 08): sea and sky,fresh green,odd couple, (39.6$w/ 20% approx. + tax)

Overrich (Sept. 08):antique green (15.6$ w/20% approx + tax)

The Cult of Cherry (Sept. 08): **Pass**

Starflash (Fall 08): mystery,Mink & Sable,Talent pool, Lotusland ( 44.4 w/20% approx + tax
=147.2


----------



## darkishstar (May 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rocking chick* 

 
_*MAC is more expensive in my country,so this time I will be broke big time esp. the launch of Electroflash and Sonic Chic.*

*Neo Sci-Fi*: Evening Aura,Magnetic Fields = $52

*Solar Field*: -
* 
Future Earth*: -

*Tendertones*: maybe just 1pc = $28

*Summer Trend Bags*: -

*Cool Heat*: Cool Heat,Warming Trend,Climate Blue & Blue Flame = $104

*Colour Forms*: Cool Eyes,Warm Eyes,Circa Plum,Play Around Pink,Rose Go Round,Pop Circle = $280 (approx)

*New View*: -
*
Sonic Chic*: Dainty,Warm Soul,Naunce,Gentle,Gleeful,Merrily,Love Thing,Pleasantry PLUS backups of Merrily & Gentle = $380 (approx)

*Electroflash*: Odd Couple,Polar Opposite,Hot Contrast,Pink Split,Fresh Green,Sea & Sky,Love Connection,Play on Plums,Two to Glow PLUS backups of Odd Couple (6pcs for collection & use I LOVE PURPLE!) = $465 (I have been waiting for the whole year for MES,so I am definately going to indulge in this collection)

*Starflash*: Lotusland,Talent Pool,Smoke & Diamonds,Top Hat = $104

*Overrich*: -

*Cult of Cherry*: Tempting Quad,Shadowy Lady Quad,Spiced Chocolate Quad & Illegal Purple np = $196

*TOTAL: $1609 (convert to US dollars will be $1192)*

Well..I guess this is not going to work. I have to shortlist my items further but without sacrificing the MES and Mineralize blush._

 
Damn, that's quite a wishlist! I hope you can cut things down!


----------



## darkishstar (May 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ChanelAddicted* 

 
_*Neo Sci-Fi *(May 08)*:* **Pass**

*Solar Field *(May 08)*:* **Pass**

*Future Earth *(May 08)*:* **Pass**

*Tendertones *(May 08)*:* **Pass**

*Skinsheen *(May 08)*: ***Pass**

*Summer Trend Bags *(May 08)*:* **Pass**

*Cool Heat *(June 08)*:* **Pass**

*Colour Forms *(July 08)*:* **Pass**

*New View *(July 08)*:* Medium/Natural and Shimmer (30$ approx. + tax)

*Sonic Chic *(July 08)*:* Pleasantry, Gentle, Gleeful, Dainty (80$ approx. + tax)

*Electroflash *(Aug. 08)*:* Pink Split, Love Connection (40$ approx. + tax)

*Overrich *(Sept. 08)*: ***Pass**

*The Cult of Cherry *(Sept. 08)*:* **Pass**

*Starflash *(Fall 08)*:* **Pass**

I'm such a good girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I made it under 200$ Yay!!_

 
Very nice! I wish I could do the same!
I did pretty well though, I have to say.


----------



## darkishstar (May 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissMarley* 

 
_ 
Total- $397.50

Guess I'll need to do some cutting!_

 
Good luck! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I need to do the same!


----------



## darkishstar (May 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iluffyew769769* 

 
_For Now, I'm only looking at the Pigments. I don't have a job (I'm a full-time student) and can't splurge on the whole collections. (as much as I wish I could)_

 
But you're definitely being cost efficient! A great idea if you're short on money is to invest in pigments because one jar lasts forever!


----------



## darkishstar (May 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_Eee gads! I guess since it's the only thing I'm spending my moolah on this summer, it's not too bad._

 
Yeah! I realized the same thing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Make-up is pretty much the only thing I spend on...


----------



## darkishstar (May 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ikara* 

 
_TOTAL: *$277.5 *
This is $55 per month (may-sept)
(I wish this was real... in europe MAC is much more expensive)_

 
I wish it was real for you too babe.


----------



## darkishstar (May 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bebs* 

 
_totally,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I highly doubt I'll end up with all of that at once. the only ones that are on my must have list is the pigments.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know I probably could find them at the CCO's however.. I guess for me I just will get them at the store to save my self the headache and worry of running around (my store is just getting in novel twist) but yeah.. everything else is all up in the air which makes me feel good._

 
Totally, depending on how the products are in real life, I can cut some stuff out or switch what become my must-haves you know? I just find it much easier to plan things out like this, so I CAN make these decisions in advance.


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 21, 2008)

Ok, May isn't even over and I already blew my budget 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I said I was skipping Neo Sci Fi, and well, I lied. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I got a few pieces today and want a few more. *oops*


----------



## darkishstar (May 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Ok, May isn't even over and I already blew my budget 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I said I was skipping Neo Sci Fi, and well, I lied. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I got a few pieces today and want a few more. *oops* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Lol, it happens to the best of us!
Didn't I say I would pass on Neo-Sci Fi?
I had my mama get me some instead for my birthday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So I didn't technically break my budget, but I was hoping Evening Aura would be there for my mom to get for me as well... but they didn't get the shipment in! So... I might have to get that one myself unless I B2M for it.


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 25, 2008)

*Solar Field: May
*Sunpower S/B $19.50
Black Ore S/B $19.50
Bronzescape S/B $19.50
Scatterrays S/B $19.50
*Colour Forms: July
*Royal Flush Pigment $19.50
Gilded Green Pigment $19.50
Tea Time Pigment $19.50
Circa Plum Pigment $19.50
Steel Blue Pigment $19.50
*Overrich: August/September*
Blonde's Gold Pigment $19.50
Antique Green Pigment $19.50
Vintage Gold Pigment $19.50
Museum Bronze Pigment $19.50
Mauvement Pigment $19.50
Mega-Rich Pigment $19.50
Copperbeam Pigment $19.50
Heritage Rouge Pigment $19.50

*Total: $253.50*


----------



## darkishstar (May 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iluffyew769769* 

 
_*Solar Field: May
*Sunpower S/B $19.50
Black Ore S/B $19.50
Bronzescape S/B $19.50
Scatterrays S/B $19.50
*Colour Forms: July
*Royal Flush Pigment $19.50
Gilded Green Pigment $19.50
Tea Time Pigment $19.50
Circa Plum Pigment $19.50
Steel Blue Pigment $19.50
*Overrich: August/September*
Blonde's Gold Pigment $19.50
Antique Green Pigment $19.50
Vintage Gold Pigment $19.50
Museum Bronze Pigment $19.50
Mauvement Pigment $19.50
Mega-Rich Pigment $19.50
Copperbeam Pigment $19.50
Heritage Rouge Pigment $19.50

*Total: $253.50*_

 
Wow! you really a pigment/loose eyeshadow kind of person!  It's a great investment for the money you are spending. I wish pigments were enough for me!


----------



## NatalieMT (May 27, 2008)

This is my list, I'm trying to keep to a minimum as I really need to save money right now.
*
- Neo Sci-fi/Future Earth/Solar Field (£0)*
Nothing, hoorah see the self restraint I have.

- *Summer Trend Bags (£0)
*Don't want any bags!

*- Cool Heat (£21.50)*
Tropic Glow 
Climate Blue

*- Colour Forms (£0)
*Not available in the UK, can't be bothered with it.

*- Tendertones (£10.50)*
Sweet Tooth

- *New View (£18)
*Light/Medium

*-Sonic Chic* *(£30)*
Gentle
Gleeful

*-Electroflash* *(£23)*
Two To Glow
Fast Thrill l/s

*-Overrich* *(£60)*
Blondes Gold
Museum Bronze
Heritage Rouge
Mega Rich

- *The Cult Of Cherry (£36)
*One lipstick - undecided on colour
Rich & Ripe or Cult Of Cherry
Looks like there is a couple of blushes, I'll get one.

*-Starflash Collection* *(£60)*
Grand Entrance
Sunset B
Talent Pool
Lotusland
Mink & Sable
Smoke & Diamonds

- *Red She Said*
Haven't seen that many photos so undecided for now.

So thats *£259* so far , I guess it could be worse and I might end up spending less if I'm in the US when a couple of the collections come out, it will be the August/September ones depending on dates. Plus August 5th is my birthday so I can get some stuff then too and I may B2M on a couple of things, oh and there's that £5 MAC voucher! I would be so much easier to get a few CPs from the US. If anyone would do that, let me know.


----------



## Ms. Z (Jun 26, 2008)

Colour Forms
•Blush: PLAY AROUND PINK 
•Lipstick: Pop Circle
•Advanced Brushes 
•Basic Brushes 
New View: 0
Sonic Chic: 0
Cult of Cherry: not sure yet, but for sure not the palettes
Electroflash: Hot Contrast
Starflash: Lotusland, Mink & Sable, Smoke & Diamonds, Glamour Check! 
Overrich: 0


----------



## iheartangE (Jun 26, 2008)

This may be super dorky, and I don't know if it helps anyone, but I thought I'd share anyway:

This is especially for collections where Face Charts are also released, mainly because I LOVE Face Charts and like to try them out...

I never buy from collections right when they're released, because I know if I did I'd over-buy.  

Instead, what I do is, I make a list of the products in the collection, then I go through them and write down "dupes" that I could use in their place from my own current collection.  Then I re-create the Face Charts or looks that I see from people here, etc., using my "dupes" and I see which of the products I already have will work for me in place of the LE items, and which things I still really 'need'.

Then of course I read Specktra religiously which also points out which products aren't so hot vs. are amazing!

Here's an example: I really wanted Solar White from Cool Heat.  So, I used White Gold p/g in place of it for about a week and decided that those two were not the same after all and that Solar White was something I really could use-now I have SW and I LOVE it, AND that was the only thing I bought from Cool Heat!

I really hope that helps someone!


----------



## thegirlof1983 (Jun 26, 2008)

well i planned on having my mac pro card sooner because i love mac but dont want to pay so much for make up. i plan on buying:
color forms- both make up brush sets, warm lip palette and the warm eye palette, all 3 lip colors
at my local cco i want to stock up on eye shadow, lip gloss, lipstick and more brushes


----------



## genica (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm skipping everything except:

Neo Sci-Fi
Magnetic fields - $14


Starflash
Grand entrance - $14
Lotusland - $14
Mink & sable - $14
Smoke & diamonds - $14
Top hat - $14

(pre tax) Grand Total: $84

not to bad i don't think! i wish i could say i'm done for the year but i know that's not true.  i'm probably going to get petticoat msf when it's re-released, and i'll probably get a cult of cherry makeover, and that's at least $50 right there.


----------

